# Commercial pet foods - a little history



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Just found this on YouTube. It's a short video about how commercial pet foods came to be.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoOUaP256g


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting, was very suprised that raw/barf was included as well.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Kristen, thanks for sharing! That was very cool to see. I shared it with some friends as well. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice video! Brings me back to the days of canned Strongheart Dog Food that we gave our dogs. Special treats were raw, Strongheart brand horse meat. 
Then came Purina Dog Chow. Eat a pound, $#!+ two!


----------

